

Just. Fucking. Build it. (Or lessons learned.) - littlegiantcap
http://www.seedlauncher.com/blog/2012/04/09/just-fucking-build-it-or-lessons-learned/

======
bdunn
Are you trying to solve a problem, or do you just want to be able to say you
have a "startup"?

From your first post, I would have said the latter. You wanted Y Combinator
behind you in much the same way that a struggling band would want to be signed
by a major label. I was so happy to read, "Success is defined by making a
product that people want and will pay for. That’s it."

Keep it up! And always remember startups are just businesses. And business is
centered around transactions: You give me $, and I'll give you X.

~~~
littlegiantcap
You hit on exactly why I wrote this second post. We aren't the guys that want
to found a startup to be able to say we founded a startup. We're working on
Seedlauncher because it's something we're passionate about, and it's something
we want to exist for ourselves.

------
ahi
"Now if you’ll excuse me I have a crowdfunding site to build."

I wish you luck, but I found this to be a hilarious closing for a public mea
culpa about "startup bullshit".

~~~
littlegiantcap
Haha fair point. It didn't sound nearly as cocky in my head.

~~~
kappaknight
Are you actually building something that Kiva and Kickstarter may have
overlooked, or is failing on? If not, then why are you building it?

~~~
littlegiantcap
We're doing crowdfunding for equity for small businesses. So we're like
Kickstarter aimed at for profit businesses and you get stock (or a revenue
sharing agreement)

~~~
kappaknight
Hrmm, it'd be much easier (better) to just do it for a fee. Considering most
startups fail, and they'd have to setup their corporate structure a certain
way to give stocks to more than 75 investors, this may or may not be worth
building.

The programming aspect of this concept is easy enough, it's the legal aspect
that you guys should do more research on.

------
olalonde
You know what would have made your statement more credible? "Show HN: Here's
our MVP, we just f#*king built it". Let's hope we will see that one soon!

~~~
littlegiantcap
You will. Don't worry. We haven't stopped, and won't stop working until we get
there.

------
silentscope
I'm right there with you. my favorite book right now is "we're going on a bear
hunt": we can't go over it, can't go under it, can't go around it. I guess
we'll have to go through it.

------
chrisabruce
Thanks for be honest! It is great to admit mistakes and even greater to share
and learn.

------
hjhjhj
Making a post about "Just. F#*king. Build it." means the same thing as your
last one.

You are much better at marketing than building. You may be better off that
way. A partner may be a better way to go. A crowdfunding app really doesn't
take that long and if it's taking you that long you should partner with some
help.

~~~
littlegiantcap
I take this as a compliment as one of the main things I focus on is marketing.
However, even as you made this comment my two co-founders have been furiously
coding to get our MVP ready to roll.

